# Hello. Seeking advice.



## Markus Williams (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, 
I am new to the whole rv world. I just purchased a 1994 fleetwood coronado for just under 2 grand. It's not in the best of shape and needs some work done to it. I know that the first thing I want to do is fix/replace/seal the roof because there is a really big section that is missing any kind of protection from the elements. The roof feels like it has some soft spots along the length of it. How would I go about fixing this on my own? What kind of wood would I need if I ended up having to replace the roof? 

I have a lot more questions as time allows on the ins and outs of this new experience for me. Because the previous owner isnt sure the shore power works, the aux batteries and the rv battery won't hold a charge and he isn't sure that the LP system is good to use because he's never tried using it. And he thinks there is some electrical wiring issus with the onan 7kw generator since he didnt know how to get it started manually, and neither do I at this point! And it needs to be jump started until we get some new batteries. But one thing at a time right? 

My primary concern is getting that roof closed up to protect my motorhome from rotting out!

If it will help you to help me I'll get on the roof of my rv tomorrow and take some pictures of exactly what is going on with it.

Any help or tips and suggestions is going to be great! 

I'm looking forward to restoring my rv being part of the rv community!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 3, 2015)

I would go with a treated plywood if I had to replace.  is the roof rubber?  A section of the roof is missing?  Is it a rubber roof?  When you start tearind down you are going to find major damage IMO.  it can be repaired but will be expensive even doing it yourself.  Needs to be a project you have time, money and enjoy doing it.  Hope you have a shed to put it in whild doing the work.. Good luck and keep us posted with pictures.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Markus Williams (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure what kind of roof it is. I'm going to assume rubber since I've never seen any other material in my life look that way. How thick of a sheet of plywood would I need for the roof of an rv? I've done roof repair on houses before but I'm going to go ahead and say that I wouldn't be using the same type of plywood on an rv. 

I could just reseal it but I would feel better with a new roof. I have no knowledge of the structure beneath the plywood of an rv. Maybe someone here will know and can help me with that?

But I was hoping to try to knock it out in a day if that would be possible by just removing the old sheet and applying the new sheet and going on that way until I've covered the entire roof deck and then seal it up. I have a lot of free time on my hands.


----------

